# FYI: Ralink RT3070 Wireless Adapter (150N)

## khayyam

hey ...

I just wanted to make a quick note of this while I still have the device, and can test it. A friend, running god knows what distribution at the particular hour of the day, had an issue with a Sitecom N300 USB wireless adaptor and it was handed to me as they "couldn't get it working with linux". Some few hours later I wanted to make these observations so that anyone else with a Ralink RT3070 chipset can similarly get it working.

The issue seems to be that linux-firmware, at least the particular release/package which the distro-hopping hop-head had installed, causes the driver to select the incorrect firmware. The solution was to remove the rt3070.bin and symlink rt2870.bin to rt3070.bin ... like so:

```
# cd /lib/firmware

# rm rt3070.bin

# ln -s  rt2870.bin rt3070.bin

# modprobe -r rt2800usb

# modprobe rt2800usb
```

I'm not sure if =sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20151207 (current stable) also has this issue, but I would suspect so, I used the firmware directly from linux-firmware's git repo, which would probably correspond to 20160331 or 99999999 (and which seems to have the symlink rather than a seperate .bin). For some reason the driver doesn't report "firmware loading", or firmware version, in dmesg ... but subseqently I was able to associate.

Other details:

USB: 0DF6:0048 Sitecom Europe B.V. WL-349v1 Wireless Adapter 150N 002 [Ralink RT3070] ... there are other similar adaptors with the same chipset ... and anything with the RT3070 should work similarly (it's not the brand that matters but the chipset). 

The driver is CONFIG_RT2800USB_UNKNOWN (and so you can disable RT2800USB_RT33XX, RT2800USB_RT35XX, RT2800USB_RT3573, RT2800USB_RT53XX, and RT2800USB_RT55XX ... also under RT2800USB).

It's an N card so has a shorter range, and though I'm connecting via an AP at some distance the connection is stable (though not high tx/rx). It has been connected for the past two hours with no disconnects, lagging, etc.

Hope that helps someone, I'll be damned if I'm giving the thing back ;) ... just kidding.

best ... khay

----------

